# Anyone in Murrieta Ca.



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Want to know if anyone is in my area!


----------



## 20989 (Jun 24, 2005)

JR,Perhaps Hypnotherapy is the path to consider to retrain your bowels and to resolve any emotional tension which may contribute to your symptoms.Paulhttp://forums.about.com/ab-depression/messages?msg=12968.3


----------

